# gretsch



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

how many gretsch players in this form?
pictures would be nice.


jimmy


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Which models? There seems to be more models than Gibson.

http://www.gretschguitars.com/gear/

I do like this one and wouldn't mind giving it a test run - http://www.gretschguitars.com/gear/index.php?a=3&product=G6128T-1962


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

this was my '62 gretsch jet firebird...all original...had to sell her to pay the bills


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I play an Electromatic sparkle jet. I like it a lot. Some time in the future I'll get a "real" Gretsch.

http://images.smarter.com/300x300x15/33/01/375801.jpg

Matt


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

'67 Country Gent - my main guitar when I played in the 80s in a Western Canada-based rockabilly band, the Draggnetts. Regrettably sold - another casualty of having to pay bills...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

db62 said:


> '67 Country Gent - my main guitar when I played in the 80s in a Western Canada-based rockabilly band, the Draggnetts. Regrettably sold - another casualty of having to pay bills...


Great pic ! ....:bow: 

Was it taken by a professional photographer? 
(I assume it was...if not, someone is very skilled)

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Just the one. Electromatic Synchro, with an aftermarket Bigsby.
I have it tuned to open G for slide work.


----------



## knottycm (Jun 3, 2009)

Sanx for asking

Birdii
Had to have it when I saw it. Everyone says shes beautiful. She plays like a dream.








Unfortunately its not US made, Who can afford that?


Craig


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

greco said:


> Great pic ! ....:bow:
> 
> Was it taken by a professional photographer?
> (I assume it was...if not, someone is very skilled)
> ...


Hey Dave - thanks for the comments. Truth be told it was taken in '82 by a local photographer in EDM who photographed and wrote in various underground 'zines and was dedicated to the alternative music scene; name was Rozsay and I believe she left EDM and moved to the coast. She was really great at capturing live pics. I'll try to find an image of this pic that we used for a poster for a U of S gig.

Cheers!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How did the tone work on those models? Thanks.



jimihendrix said:


> this was my '62 gretsch jet firebird..


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

mine had a wiring arrangement number three on this page...

http://www.gretschguitars.com/resources/control_guide.html
















1. Pickup Selector: Switch for selecting the pickup position (rear for neck, middle for mixed, front for bridge).
2. Master Tone Selector: Tone control switch so that the tone can be selected from three settings. The rear position emphasizes bass, the middle is neutral and the front offers a slight high-frequency roll-off.
3. Master Volume: For adjusting overall volume.
4. Neck Pickup Volume: For controlling the neck pickup volume.
5. Bridge Pickup Volume: For controlling the bridge pickup volume.
6. Standby: In the center position, no sound is produced, regardless of the volume controls. Sound is produced when switched to either side position.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

a search on the word "Gretsch" found this thread among others:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=20252&highlight=gretsch


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

Diablo said:


> a search on the word "Gretsch" found this thread among others:
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=20252&highlight=gretsch


yes, i'm also a member of that forum.

jimmy


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

the picture of my 57 caddy green duojet is in here someplace.

http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o265/jimmypeters2007/Scan0001.jpg
jimmy


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

I've got a 05 Double Anniversary - 120th Anniversary model. Great guitar. When I gig, the people I play with always request that I bring it.

I'm looking for a Jet of some sort. I'd like something lighter and smaller.

After years as a Fender guy, Gretsch is really the balanced tone I've been looking for. The Fender association has produced some excellent, well-made guitars that are very consistent. And, they sound great with all the amps I like.


----------



## Wired (Jul 21, 2009)

I just got last month my fourth Gretsch... but it's my only current one. 

I've owned:

2006 Gretsch Firejet
2005 Gretsch 5120 (in trans Orange of course!)
2008 Gretsch DuoJet
1999 Gretsch DuoJet
2009 Gretsch Powerjet Firebird w/aftermarket Bigsby

The Powerjet is my current Jet, and I love it so much! What a fantastic guitar. Plays like a dream, sounds fantastic, and is so much more versatile than my Gibbies or my Tele. 

Alt-Rock balads (think Matthew Good Apparitions): check
country style picking: check
rockabilly: of course!
classic rock crunch ala ACDC: well duh!
modern metal/emo tones: surprisngly... yes!
classic metal tones: mud switch up, bridge pickup, Vox AC30, Emma Reezafratzitz is the recepie for that disaster
Hard Rock: well if it can do everything else... why not
Jazzy chords?: yup, does that too


I love my Gretsch.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am thinking about a white Falcon.. Nice guitar Craig... that would be what i would like.. would have to also go Made in Japan, can't afford 10 grand for the USA made one.
I thought about what 3 or 4 guitars i would sell to buy one Falcon..Oh well maybe someday.. i really like hollow body electrics, i think this would be my dream guitar.

Rick


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> I am thinking about a white Falcon.. Nice guitar Craig... that would be what i would like.. would have to also go Made in Japan, can't afford 10 grand for the USA made one.
> I thought about what 3 or 4 guitars i would sell to buy one Falcon..Oh well maybe someday.. i really like hollow body electrics, i think this would be my dream guitar.
> 
> Rick


actually the mij ones are better than the custom shoppe.


jimmy


----------



## Wired (Jul 21, 2009)

jimmy peters said:


> actually the mij ones are better than the custom shoppe.
> 
> 
> jimmy


+1 to that. the QC in Japan seems to destroy what the Americans can do...


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

I've got a couple MIK Electromatics, modded just a bit.


----------



## Wired (Jul 21, 2009)

My Duojet 2008 anniversary...since sold










My current Power Jet Firebird









My 1999 Sparkle Jet (and Tokai Breezysound Tele)









My first Gretsch, the Firejet, back during recording


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Bumping this thread.

Who has the best selection (and price) of Gretsch in the GTA area?


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Jaggery said:


> Bumping this thread.
> 
> Who has the best selection (and price) of Gretsch in the GTA area?


Depends what you want - new or used/vintage? 12th Fret has some nice 60s Country Gents. Last time I was at Steve's they had some of the new 512[] series. Not sure about L&M or Ring Music but probably worth a visit.


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

I guess I can join the Gretsch players group. I little while ago I picked up a G5122DC from Steves Music in Ottawa. I shopped around a bit just to see what the average price was and I found the Steves was right on the money. I had owned an acoustic Roderich Paesold since about 1973 when I bought it new, but it has problems in the truss rod. It lost tension some 30 years ago - I got it together and working then, but it's definitely in need of repairs now, so I guess I'll have to pull the fret board. I bought the 5122DC because it felt natural in my hands, and had the same feel and appearance as a semi-acoustic Egmond that I had back in the 1970's. I'm having a lot of fun with it.

BTW - the folks at Steves were excellent - I'd go back there again.

cheers

John


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

Well just look at my name so I must own a few here's a taste









One more that being brought back to life


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

i love my Gretsch guitars...
white penguin








6120 with bigsby








Roundup 








Duojet with Filtrons


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Awesome collection - I love the white penguin. Gold hardware on white is a bitchin' look for a Gretsch.




six-string said:


> i love my Gretsch guitars...
> white penguin


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well i couldn't take it any longer and bought a White Falcon, similar to Craig's on the 1st page. Not the one i really really wanted but the price was right and i am sure i will be satisfied when i get it.

That white Penguin is awesome.. probably will be what i will want next. Gretsch fever is terrible and the only cure is too buy.

Rick


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

i know exactly what you mean...
i saw a long cool woman in a black dress 
she was 5' 9" beautiful tall
and with just one look i was a bad mess
cause that long cool woman had it all-

she looked like this-


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> I am thinking about a white Falcon.. Nice guitar Craig... that would be what i would like.. would have to also go Made in Japan, can't afford 10 grand for the USA made one.
> I thought about what 3 or 4 guitars i would sell to buy one Falcon..Oh well maybe someday.. i really like hollow body electrics, i think this would be my dream guitar.
> 
> Rick



i think you'll find the japan models are just as good, if not better, than the custom shop models.]
just stay away from the baldwin years -60s and early 70s. you can tell by the price-the balwins sell for less than current, minus the discount for being used.

jimmy


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

jimmy peters said:


> i think you'll find the japan models are just as good, if not better, than the custom shop models.]
> just stay away from the baldwin years -60s and early 70s. you can tell by the price-the balwins sell for less than current, minus the discount for being used.
> 
> jimmy



I'm going to agree with Jimmy, the usa price is just obsene by any stretch.

While I will maintain that the newer models are not really exactly like an old one, they can be different, and in alot of cases better. The one thing that is not exactly right, is the crazy "ringy" old pu's, that lo-fi ness can only come from those older pu's .

having said that: my 2005 6122 is an amazing gtr and has proven itself in a bunch of studio records as having the "stuff", it just came out gr8, and has that classic old gretsch midrange, not exactly, but just a gr8 gtr, the stock pup's are fine as well, again, not exact to the old ones, but much better than the ceramic pre-fender filters, there not going anywhere, they have more gain than their vintage counterparts, but just drop them to take some heat off.

this gtr is not a looker, but its got the tone.


----------



## tubetwang (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a Black Pro Jet and a burnt orange http://majortwang.blogspot.com/2009/09/stand-alone-6g15-fender-reverb-unit.html5120, both with Bigsby.

I've installed Sperzel Locking Tuners for ease of changing strings and tuning stability.









They each have their own sound...


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

ssdeluxe said:


> I'm going to agree with Jimmy, the usa price is just obsene by any stretch.
> 
> While I will maintain that the newer models are not really exactly like an old one, they can be different, and in alot of cases better. The one thing that is not exactly right, is the crazy "ringy" old pu's, that lo-fi ness can only come from those older pu's .
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well i got the falcon and was very surprise at how different it sounds. It so different from all my other guitars. I guess thats what they mean when they say " Thats Gretsch Sound.
I think it has too do with the deep body and the great pickups on these guitar's. It sounds so full, like your playing in stereo.
And for a big body guitar it is lighter then my Dearmond 335 semi hollowbody.
I will really injoy playing this. Excess to the higher frets is a problem, but something i can live with. 
Rick


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Congratulations on the Falcon. I picked one up a week ago and I'm loving every minute of it. It makes my Gretsch Hot Rod seem small.

Just a tip...don't try and adjust the pickup height I didn't find out until too late the the pickup is directly on wood and if you try to screw it down, you'll bend the pickup cover.

One thing I also did was to swapthe pickup selector and the mud switch. Many people remove this switch but I actually like it...it was just in the wrong position for me.



Rick31797 said:


> Well i got the falcon and was very surprise at how different it sounds. It so different from all my other guitars. I guess thats what they mean when they say " Thats Gretsch Sound.
> I think it has too do with the deep body and the great pickups on these guitar's. It sounds so full, like your playing in stereo.
> And for a big body guitar it is lighter then my Dearmond 335 semi hollowbody.
> I will really injoy playing this. Excess to the higher frets is a problem, but something i can live with.
> Rick


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Gizmo.. the only changes i would like to try sometime, is to change the bridge pickup to a TV Jones.I have heard its a great upgrade, can't imagine the tone could get better than it is, but maybe someday i will try.

The last few guitar's i bought where hard to find, somewhat rare, no problem finding a Falcon's.
Rick


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats on the new Gretsch. Coolest guitars ever. I'd love to see it - post some pics if you get a chance.


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

those are great looking guitars, probably the best on the forum.
any problems showing up?


jimmy


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

no doubt there are those who will disagree....
but personally i find that Gretsch has significantly improved the quality control of their guitars. i can't speak about their electromatic and other lines, but the pro-line stuff like the Falcon,Penguin, Duojet, 6120, Gentlemen etc are definitely first rate instruments. great fit and finish on the guitars.
are they identical to the original 50's versions? well no. not exactly.
but neither are the Gibson or Fender reissues.
let's be real for a minute- you are buying a new (or newer) guitar and in some ways the newer Gretsches probably don't have a lot of the classic problems that older Gretsch models were infamous for. like crappy wiring and necks with more flex than Gumby and Pokey. 
and damn they look good!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I worked at fine woodworking for 26 yrs and have an eye for detail., and i see nothing at all on the 2006 falcon that i would consider a flaw in workmanship.
The binding and black pin strip that is around the sound holes, body and neck is perfect. It plays great, fret's and neck feel great.
For a big body guitar it looks heavy, but weights 7.8 lbs.

The only negative thing i can think of is excess to the lower frets, but it cannot be any different, its a hollowbody guitar and you need the neck deep for support, it is what it is.

Rick


----------



## dead mike (Nov 13, 2009)

i own a setzer and its a piece of art. sounds like a million bucks and the soft v neck is killer. everybody owes it to themselves to get a quality hollobody. the sound just cant be replicated.


----------

